

Afghanistan Silk Road jewel reveals more of its treasures - sarreph
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24581093

======
maaku
I for one am thankful that I can once again click on a "Silk Road" news item
and learn some more fascinating history!

------
gettheyayo
thought it was about the currently busted Silk Road not the real one.

------
lampington
Not about the busted tor service like I thought it would be but interesting
nonetheless.

~~~
FBT
Indeed. A very(unintentionally) misleading title. Perhaps unfortunately, the
policy here is to keep the original title of an article... That policy has
many upsides, but one of its biggest downsides is that there is no discretion
allowed in fixing possibly confusing titles like this one.

~~~
lucastx
I think a notice -- like "Silk Road (the real asian route) jewel reveals more
of its treasures" \-- would suffice here.

pg said recently that the reason they revert titles is to avoid false
information:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6572466)

A tiny change like this does not seem to include false information -- on the
contrary, it unambiguously and imparcially clarifies it.

~~~
lemonberry
I agree with pg, but I'd add the option to place a subtitle or heading by the
poster.

~~~
easy_rider
This has been provided as a nice solution multiple times. I thought the
consensus was that this would be a good idea. It also ensures the post is not
seen as sensation headline trolling and gets downvoted or something. The last
discussion in this regard also happened after the submission of a "Silk Road
Asia" article with a beautiful site from CNN or BBC (?) I'm searching but
can't find it yet.

------
clamprecht
Is this a hack/protest on HN's title changing policy?

If so, it's a clever one.

~~~
sarreph
I was fooled myself, and so thought it would be a fun experiment for you
guys/ladies to partake in.

However, it does seem that someone has now changed the title to avoid
confusion (would have thought it would happen much earlier).

~~~
clamprecht
FWIW the title was changed after my comment above.

There's yet another silk road, in the recruiting space,
[http://www.silkroad.com/](http://www.silkroad.com/)

~~~
sarreph
Sorry, didn't intend to suggest otherwise.

I bet these guys are loving the extra attention.

